# Free Standing Punch/Kick Bag



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Are these any good? I have seen

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/free_standing/tko_free_standing_kick_bag/5431_p.html

Now seriously will these stay up? I have a big kick and powerful right hand I dont want to buy something like this and hit it and it fall over. Are these ok? I want to just do a hours work on it a night and just get my combos more flowing and what not.

If they are any good can any one recomend a site to get one from or a good free standing punching bag.

Thanks


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

We have one of those at our club and it does stand up pretty well against kicks, punches and knees as they are counterbalanced at the bottom with water i think, but we do have heavy bags for the bigger guys to use just incase.

The one we have has numbers on it starting with 1,2,3 at the top all the way to 10 at the bottom so you can do low and high level combo's when the numbers are shouted.

I would recommend getting a proper punch bag setup though just because you know what you are getting and not having to rely upon opinion.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Cheers for the reply. The only problem I do not have any place to hang it which is why I was going to resort to that. Do I have any other options?

Thanks


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I have attached my punchbag to my tree in my back garden using a bike lock. works a treat.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

West Fight Company said:


> I have attached my punchbag to my tree in my back garden using a bike lock. works a treat.


Thanks mate, dont have any tree's in my back garden 

lol


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

I have exactly the same problem as in my flat the ceiling and the floor are solid concrete.

Basically i bought the biggest bag i could find, 6ft 100lbs, and stood it adjacent to a wall and attached it with a steel bracket at the top and an old tyre at the bottom bolted to the floor. Was quite easy except i had to cut a ****in tyre into a rainbow shape, was not pretty.

Its good enough for just windmilling into which is all i do atm but you cant move around it or i start swinging into the wall. Dunno if that helps you but maybe something you could try


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

If you can't hang a bag then they are definately worth getting. They work best if you put sand in them instead of water. I found that water filled one's get knocked over when i'm kicking them and the lid isn't always a water tight seal.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Mahonski speaks thruth - I have a big shed in the back garden with one of these in (Struts are not strong enough to hold a bag when wacked (learnt that the hard way when one snapped and fell on my head after a kick)

Mine is not the same make - mine cost about Â£150.00) is filled with water and does get annoying when I have to remove it from the corner or when its gone inside my power rack (I just pretend I have it in the clinch and wrestle with it till it's back to a better place) - will cost a few bob to fill with sand - think it works out about 13-14 stone with water and approx 20 stone with sand (of what I can remember from the instructions). Come to think about it I will invest in some sand.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Mahonski always speakith the thruth.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Mahonski speaks thruth - I have a big shed in the back garden with one of these in (Struts are not strong enough to hold a bag when wacked (learnt that the hard way when one snapped and fell on my head after a kick)
> 
> Mine is not the same make - mine cost about Â£150.00) is filled with water and does get annoying when I have to remove it from the corner or when its gone inside my power rack (I just pretend I have it in the clinch and wrestle with it till it's back to a better place) - will cost a few bob to fill with sand - think it works out about 13-14 stone with water and approx 20 stone with sand (of what I can remember from the instructions). Come to think about it I will invest in some sand.


Nice trip down to formby mate and it only costs petrol and a few hours getting the sand


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Mahonski said:


> Mahonski always speakith the thruth.


That just made me lol hard hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, but does this mean he is lying????mmm makes you wonder, lol.

Jay good idea but bad plan I have a 2 litre Sport Injection (SI) -see Marc it is not my name I put on the car!!, Mondeo - names Marvin (Peter the Punto is retired)will cost about Â£20 in petrol wheelieing (sp) home.

Good to know you are thinking outside the box - oh yea and no offence to anyone who lives in formby but last time I went their everyone brought sand into the car (from their shoes) and my car smelt of crap till I cleared it all out - sad but true...so come to Liverpool and visit our splendid beeches ya'll.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Yes, but does this mean he is lying????mmm makes you wonder, lol.
> 
> Jay good idea but bad plan I have a 2 litre Sport Injection (SI) -see Marc it is not my name I put on the car!!, Mondeo - names Marvin (Peter the Punto is retired)will cost about Â£20 in petrol wheelieing (sp) home.
> 
> Good to know you are thinking outside the box - oh yea and no offence to anyone who lives in formby but last time I went their everyone brought sand into the car (from their shoes) and my car smelt of crap till I cleared it all out - sad but true...so come to Liverpool and visit our splendid beeches ya'll.


I might be lying..... but i'm not...... or am i?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Juding from your car ad I would say you speak the truth Grasshopper - Although did you forget about the body in the boot???.:shocked:


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Juding from your car ad I would say you speak the truth Grasshopper - Although did you forget about the body in the boot???.:shocked:


That was supposed to be our secret mate.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, You will never get away with it - did not see a smelly tree hanging off your rear view. Get a Mondeo gets at least 3 medium sized blokes in my boot!!!!


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Si-K said:


> LOL, You will never get away with it - did not see a smelly tree hanging off your rear view. Get a Mondeo gets at least 3 medium sized blokes in my boot!!!!


No such luck with me mate. I've gotto chop bodies up to get them into mine..... shit...... i've said too much. Ah well, we're all mates here


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Has anyone bought a free standing bag yet? After reading this i've decided i might as well get one to decorate the garden as there's nowhere else for me to put it. Lookin to spend about Â£150 as i'm tight as F**K!!!


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

There's a few to choose from on this site.

http://www.sugarrays.co.uk/shop/Freestanding-Bags-p-1-c-122.html


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

has sugar rays not been given bad reviews on this site??? - I could be wrong, I think I bought mine from somewhere like themartialartsshop - although they are all the same round the Â£150 mark - will take a good beating so should not have to worry about quality for this price - I'm sure the postage did not cost much as it's really light - till you put water/sand in it.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Have you got a link for that mate? I need one that goes quite far down for practicing those leg breaking low kicks....... you know the one


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

martialartsshop.com - sorry unsure how to copy links:- Also, one for Â£130 on site the best one looked like this one for under Â£200.00

Now in 3

different

designs

* PLAIN BAG *

* STRIKING* POINTS

*or new ZONE *

T Sport - Commercial Strength -

XXL Freestanding punchbag

Special WEB price - limited offer !!

6' Tall with nearly 20sq ft striking area

NEW - available with Body Image for Target practice

An expanded target zone(16 1/4" diameter) -Allows for kick & punches at various heights - Low profile base allows for low kicks

Easy to fill & empty

Aprox weight - water filled - 249LBS

Approx weight -sand filled- 300LBS

Completely portable. The cover is an 18oz rip stop control nylon fabric. revolutionary SDS Stress Distribution System protects agaist crack & leaks.

(inc VAT & delivery)

RRP= Â£259.00 (inc Delivery) SAVE OVER Â£100

_LOWEST EVER PRICE !

_INC FREE BAG GLOVES

ONLY Â£170

Plain Bag + med bag gloves Plain Bag + large bag gloves Strike points image Med Gloves Strike Points image Lg Gloves Numbered ZONE , Med bag gloves Numbered ZONE Lg gloves


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry I am a computer retard - that busy trying to copy the link I messed the website address up www.martialartshop.co.uk :baffled:


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers fella, i'll give that a good squint when i get a chance to sit down for more than 3 minutes.


----------

